# No BIGHITS!!!!



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

So I've realized alot of FR's/ DH's do not like the Specialized Big Hit. Not only over the internet (forums, reviews) but the more Downhillers I meet in person have nothing positive about my Bighit. It's a 2003 I believe on of the first years they made em'.

Pro's I have found about the bike.....

-Excellent pitch with the 24" and 26" rim setup, makes steep downhills seem....less steep !

-Has welds that are the same size as most of the welds found under my Jeep. So I know that frame can take some punishment.

-This is a Pro for me, THE WEIGHT!!! Through my eyes if you're downhilling, first off you have to be in somewhat good shape. So if the weight of a bike bothers you or you find it uncomfortable, get out and do more stuff that will condition your body ; and 2nd off weight is a plus when descending a slope. As long as you know how to use you're brakes, weight is what helps hurl you downhills.

The Con's that people have told me about....

-Once again the 24"/26" rim setup. Some people say these bikes handle differently due to this. Myself I can tell no difference what soever except for going down a hill in which it just seems less severe due to your bike being pitched ever so slightly backwards. "They" say your weight it too far over the rear tire making you slower in and out of turns/berms.

-People hate the weight. With my Marzocchi Monster T's that weighs in at 15lbs I believe, my bike is just at 53lbs. Now I know that is very heavy compared to most DH/FR bikes these days, but is this really a factor if all I do is DH ?

So what're all your guys' opinions on the BigHit Series from Specialized? Myself, I bought this bike used about a year ago from the original owner who bought it new back in 03' . He said these things are tanks and as long as you get the factory parts off (which he did) the frame will never take a **** on ya.

Happy Riding !
-Evan

Just a short DH...





100 Yard curb....


----------



## iridesl4 (Feb 24, 2011)

Eh, i have an 03 comp which might be why i dont like it as much. Its getting really beat up after taking it to a dh park about 7 times now. Although i want something newer with a better suspension this bike still gets me down without holding me back too much in my first season.

If i knew more when i was looking to buy it i wouldve passed on it for sure. Its just the 5" suspension isnt too plush for dh i get knocked around alot. So it will just make me a better rider on a better bike.


----------



## kangawookie (Sep 11, 2010)

I love mine, an old 2004 Bighit Comp. Just put in a 2012 Marzocchi 66 CR 180mm in the front, and a 2010 Roco WC Coil in the rear. I used the 8.75 x 2.75. This gives me 7 inches of travel up front and 8.25 in the rear.


----------



## Suprime (Oct 17, 2011)

hello I don't have any other place to start my new thread, so I chose this category, cuz its seams to me the more realistic ssor my problem. I ride BigHit FSR1, model 2009. my problem is.... I broke my rear shock (Vanilla r) in to litlle pieces so I want to replace it with the new one. someone says don't go with this fork, dont go with that, and in the end. can anyone from you guys help me with this problem. please help its very important couse the winter will come soon, need I need to ride!!!! X))))


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

I have two pieces of advice for the OP. 

1. If you love your bike and can shred and have fun, you are just as well off as the guy with the new 2012 steed doing the same thing. Who cares if someone doesn't like your bike.

2. I bought one of those way back when they came out. I kept it up until a few years ago and bought plenty of other bikes in the meantime too. That bike was heavy. Too heavy compared to what you can get nowadays. There comes a time when your mass just really is not going to help you anymore and agility and quickness will come more into play. Based on your first video, those kinds of trails are perfect for a big heavy bike. It's when you get into the quick swithchback corners and berm to berm jumps that your bikes lack of snappiness will slow it down.

I could be wrong though and you may be able to whip that bike around like a blow up doll for which I would revert back to my original piece of advice. Who cares.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

drop the 55lb bike, and pick up a nice agile, and more suitable 5-6" AM bike for what you're riding based on that vid.


irrelevant to the topic, i know.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a 2007 Big Hit 2, and it was my first downhill bike. It did everything I've asked of it and more (well, except climb, it hates climbing). I met plenty of people on the hill replacing pieces of their bikes, and mine just kept truckin. If you like your BH, then you should keep rocking it until it falls apart.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah the type of riding I do is more DOWNHILL. I enjoy the technical stuff too but I primarily ride long, swooping, speedy open type trails. For which my 55lb bike excels greatly in over my friends Trek,Giant,Konas etc. You're right the tight technical stuff I do lack in except for balancing which I find the heaviness of the bike helps hold you up and straight. I do some pretty ballsy/stupid stuff.

This is Feather River Canyon on whats known as "The Flumes"...





And another Long open swooping road known as "Head Damn"...





Dont be harsh, I know Im not too fast, just having fun when I'm not working.

-And as for the guy that asked about the Vanilla R. The Bighit I ride now STILL has the STOCK Vanilla R that came with it back in 03'. The kid that previously owned it before me said he liked the shock and it never gave him problems so he kept it. IT still ride excellent to this day. My advice buy another one man. They can last awhile as long as you're not doing 6' drops to flat EVERYDAY!

-Evan


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have an 05 big hit, I love it, I am upgrading the rear shock and fork and brakes... I just got a kona operator but the the big hit is still a fun DH blasting machine... If it works for you ride the dog crap out of it and have fun!!


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

EXACTLY, the Bighits are built (weight wise) to go downhill. That heavy frame wants to find the lowest spot possible while doing it quickly. Ok so it's not a freeride bike or trial type bike, but it'll blast alot of lighter bikes going downhill. And I find the heaviness helps keep you planted to the ground the faster you go on looser terrain, giving you ALOT more control on the bumpier stuff you go through. As to where a lighter framed bike will be kicked around alot more. I've riden all my friends $1,000+ dollar bikes, and I still favor the way mine feels going down a steep gnarly hill.


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

I'm not big on weight but personally I would never ride anything nearly that heavy.

Those trails look super easy (not meant as a jab) and from what I saw riding a hardtail wouldn't even be pushing it on those spots. As you progress and ride more DH (as opposed to just going down a hill) your feelings about the bike will probably change.

Who cares though, if you like it you don't need to justify it on here.


----------



## stevo909 (Oct 18, 2011)

i have an 04 big hit comp and the thing is bulletproof. havent had to replace anything until the terrible manitou shock finally gave out. the weight really doesnt bother me on the trail, i keep up with friends on lighter bikes like the norco six-two and a friend on a haro extreme x6. now that im getting into more intense downhill riding, im thinking about retiring the old big hit and get a newer demo or the new version of the big hit, the status.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

im only 165 myself. If you think an extra 55lbs is unmanageable, hit the rack of weights a bit. As I stated in an earlier posting, im more into speed runs which is what my Bighit is perfect for. I'm not justifying anything, my opening post was of me asking what others thought about the bike. And i rode my 02 giant Boulder hardtail down "Head dam" many, many times when I still owned it, and hardtails do not track up worth the crap. I had the same odometer/speedometer on my giant as I do right now on my bighit. I could only get going about 25-27 m.p.h on the hardtail before the front started to feel like it was hovering and the back end was rattling and bouncing around like crazy. That video you saw of me taking my bighit down it, I peaked at 36 m.p.h around 1:53 along that nice stretch. I was forced to slow down because of the corner, the bike had no hovering/hydroplaning effect on the loose shale. The weight really does help it keep tracked to the ground. I challenged a Enduro 80 down the same road and beat him by about 12 seconds at the bottom.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

If you have the older Big Hits with 24 inch wheel and a big hit link (8 3/4 travel) then you had a great bike....I ran a shiver up front and that bike was amazing ...47 pounds........The FSR suspension on that bike rivals all the "new suspension " of today....great bike...I do like rolling over stuff with a 26 inch wheel better though.

I never understood why people didn't like the 26 inch big hit...I think because everyone buys the demos and the pricepoint is lower.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

well if you like the bike stock you will love it with a new fork and a better shock, or send your shock in to push industries and have them tune it for you.. Like i said I love my 05 big hit, but I got a smoking deal on my Kona so now I have 2 bikes to ride... Just enjoy the bike man who cares what other people think, its all about IF YOUR having fun not what other people think!!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

evan1395 said:


> -Excellent pitch with the 24" and 26" rim setup, makes steep downhills seem....less steep !


The same/better geometry can be achieved with two 26in wheels, without the penalty of a wheel that doesn't roll over rocks as well as a 26in, and is hard to find a good DH tire for.


evan1395 said:


> -Has welds that are the same size as most of the welds found under my Jeep. So I know that frame can take some punishment.


:thumbsup:


evan1395 said:


> -This is a Pro for me, THE WEIGHT!!! Through my eyes if you're downhilling, first off you have to be in somewhat good shape. So if the weight of a bike bothers you or you find it uncomfortable, get out and do more stuff that will condition your body ; and 2nd off weight is a plus when descending a slope. As long as you know how to use you're brakes, weight is what helps hurl you downhills.


 A lighter weight bike changes direction quicker and accelerates quicker, no matter how strong or in shape the user is. And a bike that gets up to speed and corners better is a better bike IMO, yes? And it's "your brakes." 


evan1395 said:


> -Once again the 24"/26" rim setup. Some people say these bikes handle differently due to this. Myself I can tell no difference what soever except for going down a hill in which it just seems less severe due to your bike being pitched ever so slightly backwards. "They" say your weight it too far over the rear tire making you slower in and out of turns/berms.


Your friends/"they" are stupid, stop listening to them. All DH bikes are rear biased, they are DH bikes. This has more to do with the BB positioning and head-angle/geo of the bike than the 24" rear wheel.


evan1395 said:


> -People hate the weight. With my Marzocchi Monster T's that weighs in at 15lbs I believe, my bike is just at 53lbs. Now I know that is very heavy compared to most DH/FR bikes these days, but is this really a factor if all I do is DH ?


Yes, it's a factor if getting down the hill fastest is your main goal. See my third quote reply. Faster is faster. And no, the added inertia of a heavy bike will not make up the time made in corners and acceleration due to weight alone.



evan1395 said:


> So what're all your guys' opinions on the BigHit Series from Specialized?


It's a decent bike for beginners if the price is right.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

53lbs!!!!!!! My Mongoose was 41lbs and I thought that was over heavy.


----------



## Suprime (Oct 17, 2011)

so I read, and I read this all new post's of yours . and I couldn't nowhere find my beloved answer X)). can anyone give me some specification page, with what rear shock can I change my vanilla r shock . my ride is BigHit FSR1 (2009). I am more then pleased with him, and I don't want to change it never! if this bike gone broke, Ill def. find another one just like him, and ride it again ! my moto is heavier you are, faster your ride will be! an in the end, anyone who thinks BigHit is heavy, just chop some woods for the weekend, and on the next ride your heaving, you'll have a BLAST!!! X))))). 

long sotry, short, can anyone help me?? which shock, people please. :eekster:


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Suprime said:


> so I read, and I read this all new post's of yours . and I couldn't nowhere find my beloved answer X)). can anyone give me some specification page, with what rear shock can I change my vanilla r shock . my ride is BigHit FSR1 (2009). I am more then pleased with him, and I don't want to change it never! if this bike gone broke, Ill def. find another one just like him, and ride it again ! my moto is heavier you are, faster your ride will be! an in the end, anyone who thinks BigHit is heavy, just chop some woods for the weekend, and on the next ride your heaving, you'll have a BLAST!!! X))))).
> 
> long sotry, short, can anyone help me?? which shock, people please. :eekster:


You probably should have started a new thread, but I can throw some advice to you, if anyone else gets uppity, my apologies.

As for a new rear shock, Fox RC4 is pretty much bombproof. If that's too expensive, or you can't find one, then almost any used coilover shock will do you proud.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Suprime said:


> so I read, and I read this all new post's of yours . and I couldn't nowhere find my beloved answer X)). can anyone give me some specification page, with what rear shock can I change my vanilla r shock . my ride is BigHit FSR1 (2009). I am more then pleased with him, and I don't want to change it never! if this bike gone broke, Ill def. find another one just like him, and ride it again ! my moto is heavier you are, faster your ride will be! an in the end, anyone who thinks BigHit is heavy, just chop some woods for the weekend, and on the next ride your heaving, you'll have a BLAST!!! X))))).
> 
> long sotry, short, can anyone help me?? which shock, people please. :eekster:


you hijacked a thread....sometimes you get overlooked...should have started new thread...but here you go....send it to Push Industries and have them rebuild it for your bike, weight and riding style


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

The added weight does indeed help you in longer, more open stretches of downhill. What will gain more inertia/momentum down a paved hill, a ball of lead or a baseball? Yeah the baseball will take off every so slightly faster but that ball of lead with the extra mass is gonna catch up and eventually roll faster going by past it. My Bighit almost doubles the weight of any newer DH/FR bike, and handles just as good if not better when you hit 30+ m.p.h going down a loose rock covered decline. Of course it's not gonna handle as good as a lighter more agile frame. Back to the terrain I ride, yes it's alot more open, longer stretches of downhill in which a heavier weighted bike will dominate, IF it doesn't get too switchback. As for rock gardens/drops with the Marzocchi Monster T's (contributor to the weight) I believe the added weight helps too. I fly through rock gardens and over/down drops and feel almost nothing.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

evan1395 said:


> The added weight does indeed help you in longer, more open stretches of downhill. What will gain more inertia/momentum down a paved hill, a ball of lead or a baseball? Yeah the baseball will take off every so slightly faster but that ball of lead with the extra mass is gonna catch up and eventually roll faster going by past it. My Bighit almost doubles the weight of any newer DH/FR bike, and handles just as good if not better when you hit 30+ m.p.h going down a loose rock covered decline. Of course it's not gonna handle as good as a lighter more agile frame. Back to the terrain I ride, yes it's alot more open, longer stretches of downhill in which a heavier weighted bike will dominate, IF it doesn't get too switchback. As for rock gardens/drops with the Marzocchi Monster T's (contributor to the weight) I believe the added weight helps too. I fly through rock gardens and over/down drops and feel almost nothing.


Sorry but any modern Freeride bike is going to far out perform the Big Hit. The weight of the bike is not the big factor in how well it rides. it is down to how the link is made and the shock that is on the bike and more than anything how skilled the rider is.


----------



## asphaltsucks (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to have a 04 Big Hit comp with the 8" link and a Super T on the front. Great bike with this setup, very plush. I even raced this bike for 3 years with no frame issues. The only problem I had was smacking the rear der when I was riding very rocky trails.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

53lbs!!!!
Holy chit!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

evan1395 said:


> . My Bighit....handles just as good if not better when you hit 30+ m.p.h going down a loose rock covered decline. Of course it's not gonna handle as good as a lighter more agile frame.


Contradict yourself much?


----------



## vpc-los (Jan 26, 2007)

If you like what you ride and if YOU are having fun, don’t worry about anything else. Just enjoy it until you get bored or it breaks and then get a new one. Most of us can't or won't spend the $ to keep up with ever changing technology just like electronics no matter what you have something new and improved will be out soon and your current rig will be old news anyway. Most well built bikes / frames will last for years and years and so IMO it’s a waste of $$ to always try to have the latest unless you have a sponsor.


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

I prefer by FAR, a light bike that is flickable and agile when cornering hard on REAL steep DH tracks (not fireroads) than a 55lbs tank. You go fast by letting go the brakes, using good cornering skills and line choice, not by strapping concrete blocks to your frame to "go faster in the straights"...


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

evan1395 said:


> The added weight does indeed help you in longer, more open stretches of downhill. What will gain more inertia/momentum down a paved hill, a ball of lead or a baseball? Yeah the baseball will take off every so slightly faster but that ball of lead with the extra mass is gonna catch up and eventually roll faster going by past it. My Bighit almost doubles the weight of any newer DH/FR bike, and handles just as good if not better when you hit 30+ m.p.h going down a loose rock covered decline. Of course it's not gonna handle as good as a lighter more agile frame. Back to the terrain I ride, yes it's alot more open, longer stretches of downhill in which a heavier weighted bike will dominate, IF it doesn't get too switchback. As for rock gardens/drops with the Marzocchi Monster T's (contributor to the weight) I believe the added weight helps too. I fly through rock gardens and over/down drops and feel almost nothing.


I'm sorry but I just cannot let this go, you cannot gain inertia, it is an intrinsic property of any object and is not modified by motion, unless you are approaching the speed of light. The ball of lead will only accelerate faster because the moment of inertia is larger than the baseball because of the weight, however if you dropped them off a cliff they would fall at exactly the same speed. The posts about a lighter weight object accelerating faster are correct since the force exerted on you by gravity is the same for everyone, and since F=ma, if your m=mass is lower, you will accelerate faster.

The higher weight also does not really contribute going through a rock garden since you loose more of your momentum to each rock rather than skipping off it. The only reason it feels more stable is because of F=ma again, if your mass is higher is takes more force to move you, i.e. the rock has to impart more force on the bike to throw you off course. The physics of a bicycle like a DH bike are so complex that a generalized statement like, more weight is faster down a hill or better through rocks, is categorically false across all aspects of the bike. I bet a 35 pound WC bike with suspension dialed for your weight will smoke any 50 pound plow bike.

I don't mean this reply as a diss, rather just information.

If you want some interesting reading look up the website hyperphysics.com, or wander around on Wikipedia starting with inertia of a wheel, and look through their mechanics section or the inertia section. After you read it you will see why 400grams on a wheel are vastly more important than 400g on a lighter cockpit for example.

The tough part about the physics generalizations is that we are not a ball rolling down a hill, we are 180lb or so people on 35 -45 pound bikes typically, so how we move our weight typically influences things much more than you would think.

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ repped.


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

evan1395 said:


> The added weight does indeed help you in longer, more open stretches of downhill. What will gain more inertia/momentum down a paved hill, a ball of lead or a baseball? Yeah the baseball will take off every so slightly faster but that ball of lead with the extra mass is gonna catch up and eventually roll faster going by past it. My Bighit almost doubles the weight of any newer DH/FR bike, and handles just as good if not better when you hit 30+ m.p.h going down a loose rock covered decline. Of course it's not gonna handle as good as a lighter more agile frame. Back to the terrain I ride, yes it's alot more open, longer stretches of downhill in which a heavier weighted bike will dominate, IF it doesn't get too switchback. As for rock gardens/drops with the Marzocchi Monster T's (contributor to the weight) I believe the added weight helps too. I fly through rock gardens and over/down drops and feel almost nothing.


By this train of thought, every bike company is doing it wrong by trying to make bikes lighter and lighter.

BTW, what other DH bikes have you ridden to compare? If it is only 2 or 3 DH bikes, I'd say you aren't in any position to draw any conclusions.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

You should sell me your Monster T so I can put it on my bike and ride some real DH trails. 



Your bike is awesome, but *way* overkill for the putzying around you're doing. lol. My XC bike is more fitting for that sh*t.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

wisbike said:


> BTW, what other DH bikes have you ridden to compare? If it is only 2 or 3 DH bikes, I'd say you aren't in any position to draw any conclusions.


I'm not sure I agree. I think that after riding 2 or 3 different bikes, you get at least a good enough sense to draw some conclusions. Especially if you're talking about the differences between a several year old Big Hit, and something newer.

To be fair though, you've probably not got enough knowledge to work in a bike shop.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Riding a heavy tank at warp 4 is a nice feeling but those trails are all mountain trails. It has nothing to do with your skill level but the trails you pick. If you really went downhilling on a REAL dh race cource your bike would be a MUCH bigger inconveniance. For what you do a small and light bike (not a dh bike)would be much more fun and would progress your skills better. It would not feel as stable but you would have more controll of the bike and you would learn to feel it better. One way or another a 50+lbs bike makes no sense in the modern days. I've been there so you can trust me 

btw. I'm not claiming it's no fun to ride your bighit and if you dont want to spend more cash you dont have too, just beliving it is a better tool for the job is a bit off the truth.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Suprime said:


> hello I don't have any other place to start my new thread, so I chose this category, cuz its seams to me the more realistic ssor my problem. I ride BigHit FSR1, model 2009. my problem is.... I broke my rear shock (Vanilla r) in to litlle pieces so I want to replace it with the new one. someone says don't go with this fork, dont go with that, and in the end. can anyone from you guys help me with this problem. please help its very important couse the winter will come soon, need I need to ride!!!! X))))


:thumbsup: FOX DHX 5 Coil shocks can be had for good $$ on e-bay; you just have to be patient & diligent in your searches. Good shock & cheaper than the new DHX RC4. Measure your eye to eye length (possibly 8.75 x 2.75 in. for your bike), you will also have to purchase new bushings to fit your frame/shock mounts. Is your spring toast? If you find a DHX 5 coil, it may not have the spring weight you need.

FYI
If you have the BigHit link, you can run a 26 in wheel/tire in the rear, close fit though.
24'' tires suitable for DH are easy to find too.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

Um these aren't the only type of trails I ride. These are the only ones that have been recorded since i got my GoPro two months ago. I've been to Downieville Downhill numerous times. Northstar in Tahoe 3 times, and am planning on going BACK to Whistler by the end of 2012. Whistler was the first REAL dh park I have been with my Bighit about a year ago and for only riding it about 2 months prior to going to B.C I think I and the bike did very well down all the trails. I'm just a weekend warrior who does this stuff when he isn't working. I'm not into spending thousands of dollars on a bike that I personally do not feel comfortable on. Oh and by the way WisBike, while at Northstar about 6-7 monthes ago, I had the privilege to take a brand spankin' new Specialized Demo 7 (ridden twice) down Livewire and Boondocks. I enjoyed the ride very much do not get me wrong, but there is no way I am gonna say it felt as stable or more stable as my Bighit. The Rake Angle with the Marzocchi Monster T's that I run now on my own bike feel more controllable than the Bombers that were on the Demo 7. 

And I never said bike companies are doing wrong by making bikes lighter nowadays, thats fine with me. All I know is I like my Bighit that is built like a tank. How hard is it to prepare yourself and throw your weight before and during a corner with a little heavier of a bike? Not much. I enjoy the nimble feeling of the Demo 7, but not the weight of the front end. Much too light for me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

evan1395 said:


> Um these aren't the only type of trails I ride. These are the only ones that have been recorded since i got my GoPro two months ago. I've been to Downieville Downhill numerous times. Northstar in Tahoe 3 times, and am planning on going BACK to Whistler by the end of 2012. Whistler was the first REAL dh park I have been with my Bighit about a year ago and for only riding it about 2 months prior to going to B.C I think I and the bike did very well down all the trails. I'm just a weekend warrior who does this stuff when he isn't working. I'm not into spending thousands of dollars on a bike that I personally do not feel comfortable on. Oh and by the way WisBike, while at Northstar about 6-7 monthes ago, I had the privilege to take a brand spankin' new Specialized Demo 7 (ridden twice) down Livewire and Boondocks. I enjoyed the ride very much do not get me wrong, but there is no way I am gonna say it felt as stable or more stable as my Bighit. The Rake Angle with the Marzocchi Monster T's that I run now on my own bike feel more controllable than the Bombers that were on the Demo 7.
> 
> And I never said bike companies are doing wrong by making bikes lighter nowadays, thats fine with me. All I know is I like my Bighit that is built like a tank. How hard is it to prepare yourself and throw your weight before and during a corner with a little heavier of a bike? Not much. I enjoy the nimble feeling of the Demo 7, but not the weight of the front end. Much too light for me.


Evan, I understand the stability feel of the extra weight, but I know for a fact you didn't pedal all of Downeyville....that thing is hard on a nimble bike..

anyway, a well set up bike with a 26 inch wheel on the rear, will pedal better and handle better then your big bike....Just the wheels alone you could easily shave 2 pounds but most likely close to 4 pounds....double tracks weigh a ton....sturdy but a ton...

Honestly If you like your bike then ride it....but their are easier things to pedal and ride and that are smoother over the bumps.....and your vids you have shown....good talent balancing (way better then me) but those trails are pure xc


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

that flukes spot is cool.

if you like it, ride it. 

going simply by the vids you posted, those are cyclocross bike trails. while it may be fun, the bh is definitely underutilized there.

edit: flumes


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

evan1395 said:


> ...


Who are you trying to convince? No one here rides your bike.... 
Any post contradicting your experience with your bike is simply to educate you. If you like your bike, ride it, but don't get defensive if people call you out on silly stuff.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey, i started this thread to get your guys' input on the bighit's and tell you what I thought. Which is exactly what I did.

Yeah, there is ALOT of XC tracks around here, not many downhill. Nor are there as many biking enthusiasts where I live. So it's sorta hard to come across a good downhill park or trail. I make do with what I got.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the best I have around my area for a taste of a amateur downhill track.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

The BigHit is a great bike for it's pupose. As others have said, ride hard and have fun. I loved my old 04 Big Hit, with a shiver it screamed down the trail; with a Monster T it felt like a Cadillac; I felt invincible! Well at least until I cased the approach to a log jump and did a superman OTB down the trail. That bike can take a beating. While you could get away with a lighter, shorter travel bike on your trails, it would be hard to find a bike that you feel more stable and confident. Love what you ride; ride what you love.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head burgundy. I've gotten so used to a big heavy duty soild feeling bike that when I get on newer (lighter) ones I feel unsafe. 

Happy riding Ya'll !
-Evan


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

The fact is that most of us will be riding a fairly heavy DH bike. The guys who have said that a lighter bike working better are right, regardless of what your are used to.
It feels far far better to skip over things than to plough through them. Ask anyone who has moved onto a lighter bike and they will tell you that after getting used to it they wouldn't go back to a heavy bike. But like many guys have said don't worry about the weight of your bike if you can ride it to your full capacity. If you really have an issue weight then maybe your should join the weight weenies over in the XC world.
I honestly think people are getting to worked up about the weight of one guys bike. It will become the playground next with "My bike has more gears than yours"


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I really haven't seen anyone getting "worked up" over it (except maybe the OP a little bit), nor have I seen any oneupsmanship in the thread...just those disputing the OP's assertion that his heavy bike is just as good as a lighter one.


----------



## hampstead bandit (Feb 9, 2009)

*BIG HIT was a f*cking RAD bike*

the frame with Fox Vanilla RC shock was just GBP £600 here in the UK in 2002 when I bought mine: when I went to purchase my frame the shop had to call Specialized to make sure the trade and retail prices were not mixed up?

the frame price allowed me to custom build a freeride bike at 1/2 the price of anything else on the market (apart from the crappy "Muddy Fox" or Club Roost DH3 and similar frames with geometry and suspension problems)

Specialized UK sold 100s of those Big Hit frames, and moving forward through 2003 onwards sold hundreds more frames and complete bikes

the Big Hit was a real favourite in the UK because it was affordable, rode extremely well (it would eat any terrain you fed it) and was stupidly tough with very low warranty rates

regarding weight, the weight of the complete bike was not in the frame (hydroformed and seam welded monocoque 7005 with forged parts).....

....but hiding in the heavier parts of the complete budget bikes, or the fact that most riders of that era built them with Monster T or Shiver DC forks and Nokian Gazzalodi tires as "heavier was better" during that time period when we were all hucking off things!

I built my 2002 Big Hit frame with Marzocchi Super T Pro forks and other high quality parts and it was sub 40lb and rode brilliantly whether doing this....










or going DH racing. the 24" rear wheel worked well for the frame although tire choice was limited










I did personally not like the later incarnation of the Big Hit with the dual 26" wheels as Specialized had to increase the chainstay length and wheelbase, which made it feel clumsy and slow to turn at lower FR speeds compared to the original

however for pure DH racing the dual 26" bike was superior at higher speeds on rough ground, as the original's 24" rear wheel had a tendency to "hang up" on square bumps and tree roots compared to the later 26" model, and you got a much better tire choice (maxxis 26") and easier to find inner tubes

it all led eventually to the development of the excellent "Demo 9", the Big Hit has huge kudos from serious riders and the development team at Specialized USA


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

hampstead bandit said:


> however for pure DH racing the dual 26" bike was superior at higher speeds on rough ground, as the original's 24" rear wheel had a tendency to "hang up" on square bumps and tree roots compared to the later 26" model, and you got a much better tire choice (maxxis 26") and easier to find inner tubes
> 
> it all led eventually to the development of the excellent "Demo 9", the Big Hit has huge kudos from serious riders and the development team at Specialized USA


What led to the "development of the excellent "Demo 9?" If you're saying the redesigned Bighit led to it's development, that's untrue. The Demo 9 was around a few seasons before they redesigned the Bighit.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

evan1395 said:


> This is Feather River Canyon on whats known as "The Flumes"...


that was pretty cool!

nothin wrong with the big hit, 2 of my buddys used to ride them and said they were super fun to ride. they were hitting 20' out 15' down gaps, big doubles, real DH trails etc. on their big hits and loving it.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

Specialized really did create a good bike when they started the Bighit lineup. As for finding DH tires for the 24", Kenda Blue Grooves Nevegal have never let me down. They come in 24" and 26". Myself I enjoy the smaller tire in the rear end. People say it slows ya down but I can care less. As for the adding heavier weighted parts onto the bike. It came with the Monster T's, and I love the plushness, the absorbency to bumps and most of all the weight! I enjoy it too much to buy lighter forks.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was looking at a 2011 Big Hit 1 today...
I've been riding a Santa Cruz Nickel for the past few months and I love it...
But it's a handfull at 25+ mph on some of the trails around here being that it's a 5" trail bike and a bit stiff.

I was interested in something with more travel and a softer feel... Which the Big Hit has.
I just couldn't get over the weight! I had a '08 Ironhorse that was heavy but the Spesh has it by 15lbs easy!

I just don't think I could pedal it up some of the stuff around here...

It was a very nice bike though... My .02


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

If you're looking for something plush, just upgrade your forks man. Especially if you're not into the weight. This things ONLY purpose is as a DH bike. XC is sucks, even slight uphills, all this wants to do is scream down hills. Now i dont know about the later models as I have never ridden them.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

evan1395 said:


> If you're looking for something plush, just upgrade your forks man. Especially if you're not into the weight. This things ONLY purpose is as a DH bike. XC is sucks, even slight uphills, all this wants to do is scream down hills. Now i dont know about the later models as I have never ridden them.


I understand you like your bike but please stop saying things like "this bike is only for dh" like it makes the weight don't matter. It does matter a ton.

As for the demo7 you tested - it wasn't your bike so it wasn't setup for you and you probably didn't have time to get used to it. I too felt a bit strange after i dropped 10 pounds from my tank but after a few weeks I wouldn't go back.

Also yes - marz monster has very good damping even if it feels a bit dead but there are other forks that offer as good if not better damping quality. It really looks to me like you will rationalise any shortcoming your bike has, no matter what we say.

As for the 2nd vid you posted - again it's not a dh trail. It could be done on a 100/100mm trailbike and real race tracks have MANY more turns where the weight would be a huge problem. My tank was also very good on straitline trails but when I went from super fast, open trails to more technical and twisty stuff found in all but 1 race track around here it felt like driving an anvil on wheels. Of course a 26/24 big hit with a ladder of a fork will have a great head angle that will make it feel stable but I'm sure there are many bikes as slack if not slacker than it.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

If you dont like what I have to say about my bike, hit the little "Back Arrow". Don't sit here and type almost 3 full paragraphs for me to read. If you dont agree with what I say...cool, dont go wasting your time on me and writing a bunch of stuff I personally don't care to read about.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

..and who says those are XC trails? You?!? Like your opinion really matters?
I consider XC trails to be mainly flat with more uphill than downhill. These trails i did not have to pedal once on in order to keep going downhill. If a hill continually goes downhill from start to finish...wouldn't you consider it a DH trail? Or is it Cross Country just because YOU say it is? 
Trails don't HAVE to be "Whistler Bike Park" quality to be labeled as a "Downhill" track.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

evan1395 said:


> ..and who says those are XC trails? You?!? Like your opinion really matters?
> I consider XC trails to be mainly flat with more uphill than downhill. These trails i did not have to pedal once on in order to keep going downhill. If a hill continually goes downhill from start to finish...wouldn't you consider it a DH trail? Or is it Cross Country just because YOU say it is?
> Trails don't HAVE to be "Whistler Bike Park" quality to be labeled as a "Downhill" track.





evan1395 said:


> If you dont like what I have to say about my bike, hit the little "Back Arrow". Don't sit here and type almost 3 full paragraphs for me to read. If you dont agree with what I say...cool, dont go wasting your time on me and writing a bunch of stuff I personally don't care to read about.


Honestly I dont see where this thread is going anymore.. You seem to really like your bike for what it is and THATS ALL THAT MATTERS!!! No reason to keep this going and arguing over stuff. You ride bike A and like it, I ride bike B and like it, and Mr Keyboard racer rides bike C and likes it. The point im trying to make is We all have a DH bike and We all LOVE THE SPORT, it doesnt matter if your riding a 05 big hit or a 12 demo 8 II just enjoy the sport.. Im not trying to be a d*ck, but if you really care this much about what people think of your bike go buy one that everyone will say is rad if that will make you feel better. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

Who are you?
If you dont like the argument, why contribute by typing into the thread? hahaha


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

His post seemed more like a final statement of sorts rather than a continuation of the argument.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

evan1395 said:


> If you dont like what I have to say about my bike, hit the little "Back Arrow". Don't sit here and type almost 3 full paragraphs for me to read. If you dont agree with what I say...cool, dont go wasting your time on me and writing a bunch of stuff I personally don't care to read about.


So in this thread we are not to discuss with you only to agree with you or GTFO? That's a pretty d-bag way of thinking dude. I think most of us were trying to be helpfull. No reason for you to behave like a total a-hole.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

evan1395 said:


> ..and who says those are XC trails? You?!? Like your opinion really matters?
> I consider XC trails to be mainly flat with more uphill than downhill. These trails i did not have to pedal once on in order to keep going downhill. If a hill continually goes downhill from start to finish...wouldn't you consider it a DH trail? Or is it Cross Country just because YOU say it is?
> Trails don't HAVE to be "Whistler Bike Park" quality to be labeled as a "Downhill" track.


Actually it's quite easy to label. Downhill track is a track that can be used for racing or at least training for racing. It has not only to go down but have specific technical features that require a certain skillset. That track has close to no such technical features.

By your logic we should call every ski slope a downhill ski slope even though there is a sport called downhill skiing and the slopes designed for it are waay beyond the skill of 99.9% of skiers. 
No one is trying to be an a-hole but that's the terminology we use here. It's not mandatory but it's widely accepted and helps us to communicate. If you joing a community forum it would be good if you spoke in similar terms unless your goal is not to understand us which really seems like it after reading your last few posts.


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

I suppose his interpretation of downhill is simply riding "down a hill,"


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

evan1395 said:


> If you dont like what I have to say about my bike, hit the little "Back Arrow". Don't sit here and type almost 3 full paragraphs for me to read. If you dont agree with what I say...cool, dont go wasting your time on me and writing a bunch of stuff I personally don't care to read about.


It's not that people are out to get you or "wasting our time," but that this site is also a resource to those exploring the sport and possibly researching the very bike you describe (which looks like a hoot btw). You valiantly defend the merits of your bike in the realm of DH, a debatable thesis at best. No, anyone reading does not have to agree that a modern DH bike is preferable _on a DH course_, but they do deserve to have the whole picture presented to them and have the appropriate terms defined. Norbar's ski example is excellent, your language refers to a specific scenario regardless of your intentions.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

evan1395 said:


> Who are you?
> If you dont like the argument, why contribute by typing into the thread? hahaha


who am I, well lets see im a person on an internet forum that loves riding bikes. Im also a 4 time deployed combat infantry veteran,I love local beer from colorado especially Left hand brewery, thats who I am, who are you? ..I think is so funny that you are so bent out of shape of an older bike that if we dont approve we get told to take a hike.. total D-bag move:nono:You gotta understand that everyone likes something different thats why their are so many different kinds of bike.... like I said if you like your bike go ride the hell out of it, if not buy a new one. The only approval of a bike thats important is your own!! 


Apache249 said:


> His post seemed more like a final statement of sorts rather than a continuation of the argument.


Thats all it was



norbar said:


> So in this thread we are not to discuss with you only to agree with you or GTFO? That's a pretty d-bag way of thinking dude. I think most of us were trying to be helpfull. No reason for you to behave like a total a-hole.


AGREED!!! I ride a 2005 Bighit and its a great bike, I also have a 2011 Kona Operator DH its a great bike too but you dont see me on here getting people to talk up my bike and when they dont say something or say something i like tell them to take a hike.. get real bro, enjoy your bike and ride the crap out of it or like i said go buy something that everyone will say its rad and you will be happy because you can brag about it on the internet forums....


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

evan1395 said:


> Who are you?
> If you dont like the argument, why contribute by typing into the thread? hahaha


Saying if you don't like what I say GTFO is not really an argument kid. Grow up.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wow...*

This kind of thread is probably reason why I haven't really gone on the forums in almost a year. The OP started this thread basically to pick a fight and get defensive when he ASKED for opinion from a public forum. 
No matter how intelligent the responses are, there is no way the OP will every accept the constructive criticism in a protected environment like an internet forum.

Anyways, I had a 2003 BigHit Expert with a 2004 888 RC. Loved the bike and it indeed plowed through everything! It got stolen and home owners insurance got me a 2008 BigHit 1 also with a 888 RV. Riding the snot out of both I prefer do the 26/26 set up. It was lighter, more agile and faster through all terrain.

Cheers and enjoy what you ride!


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

evan1395 said:


> EXACTLY, the Bighits are built (weight wise) to go downhill. That heavy frame wants to find the lowest spot possible while doing it quickly. Ok so it's not a freeride bike or trial type bike, but it'll blast alot of lighter bikes going downhill. And I find the heaviness helps keep you planted to the ground the faster you go on looser terrain, giving you ALOT more control on the bumpier stuff you go through. As to where a lighter framed bike will be kicked around alot more. I've riden all my friends $1,000+ dollar bikes, and I still favor the way mine feels going down a steep gnarly hill.


No offense, and I'm not downing a big hit since they are good starter bikes that are bombproof... but...
I think you are looking at it a little wrong. The weight of a bike will only help the downhill velocity = more stopping power needed.

Look at it this way... gravity doesn't effect heavier things come to the ground faster. Take a bowlingball and a basketball and drop them from any point in space, both will reach the ground at the same time. But the bowlingball will leave a mark in the ground (bighit) whilt the basketball will be easier to stop, AKA bounce (lighter bike).

If you find your heavier bike keeps you planted better, its probably because the suspension on the lighter bike was too stiff or it was not a solid design.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

kubo said:


> No offense, and I'm not downing a big hit since they are good starter bikes that are bombproof... but...
> I think you are looking at it a little wrong. The weight of a bike will only help the downhill velocity = more stopping power needed.
> 
> Look at it this way... gravity doesn't effect heavier things come to the ground faster. Take a bowlingball and a basketball and drop them from any point in space, both will reach the ground at the same time. But the bowlingball will leave a mark in the ground (bighit) whilt the basketball will be easier to stop, AKA bounce (lighter bike).
> ...


Maybe not the best example since they will be falling far enough for drag to be of consequence. The bowling ball will have a higher terminal velocity (and reach the ground sooner). But dropping them both from shoulder height? For all practical purposes, yes!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

kubo said:


> No offense, and I'm not downing a big hit since they are good starter bikes that are bombproof... but...
> I think you are looking at it a little wrong. The weight of a bike will only help the downhill velocity = more stopping power needed.
> 
> Look at it this way... gravity doesn't effect heavier things come to the ground faster. Take a bowlingball and a basketball and drop them from any point in space, both will reach the ground at the same time. But the bowlingball will leave a mark in the ground (bighit) whilt the basketball will be easier to stop, AKA bounce (lighter bike).
> ...


IMO not the best example, you're right about the force of gravity Not favoring one object over another though, but what you forgot about is friction being the determining factor of how fast something will fall. Anyways, use me as an example. I'm 230, most of my friends are 140-170. When we ride, I pull them on the long straight sections and rough sections, but they can all corner faster than me. Even from a roll down a paved road, I roll faster. But direction changes are easier for them making cornering that much easier.


----------



## imryannn (Nov 14, 2011)

the bighit line are heavy but durable bikes from the grom to the spec to the comp and expert, to the DH and now the "FSR". I have rode all of them other than the brand new ones, and they preform well. they most definitely can take a beating and will hit anything you throw in its way. I personally owned an 05 big hit spec when it came out and I was still a little guy, even thought it had a small amount of travel that thing could take drops some of my friends didnt like hitting on there big hit comps with a good amount more of travel. all around great bikes, probably looking at getting another one


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah BigHits suck bro! Period...


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well according to your profile Joey07, you have no bike at the moment. Sooo how do you plan on getting down the hill? Your feet?


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

My profile has never been updated! and um yeah I do have a full dh bike. Dont' get mad at me calling bighits shitty! lol sensitive!!! You asked for opinions about bh's didn't you! all dhr's think the same about that bike, it's why you never see them!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

having owned a DH bike and upgraded to this:










I can say the big hit suckxzzzz!!!!11!!


----------

